# Receptor satelite Engel RS8100HD no reconoce el mando a distancia



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Hola amigos, mi receptor de tv satelite engel rs8100hd me tiene loco. Cuando le parece no reconoce el mando a distancia, lo hace de forma aleatoria y a veces tarda mas de un dia en reconocerlo.

Por supuesto he comprobado que el mando funciona y tiene pilas nuevas. Pensando que podria estar averiado me he gastado 20€ en otro mando original y resulta que tampoco lo reconoce, no veas la cara bobo que se me quedo.

He pensado que podria ser el sensor, asi que lo he desmontado y comprobado que no hay soldaduras frias o sueltas asi que ya no se que hacer. Yo no se apenas nada de electronica pero si tengo maña para cambiar el sensor si es que es el el culpable.

Podriais decirme donde puedo encontrar el sensor?, le valdria el de otro aparato?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 25, 2016)

Eso pasa cuando se va la luz y de la noche a la mañana no lo reconoce, en un 80% es el sensor IR es simple lo extraes lo mides como un diodo, si esta abierto lo cambias problema solucionado.

Te lo digo por experiencia propia porque puede que llegue el voltaje correcto, pero si dura como zombi sin recibir se quemó por algun pico de voltaje.


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Puedo sacarlo pero no se como hacer la comprobacion que me dices. Si me das detalles lo hago, tengo un polimetro corriente no se si con eso se puede comprobar.

Si supiera donde comprarlo lo cambio directamente pero ni idea de donde encontrarlo. Es un componente habitual en cualquier tienda de electronica?

saludos


----------



## Yairman (Oct 25, 2016)

llamareto dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Puedo sacarlo pero no se como hacer la comprobacion que me dices. Si me das detalles lo hago, tengo un polimetro corriente no se si con eso se puede comprobar.
> 
> Si supiera donde comprarlo lo cambio directamente pero ni idea de donde encontrarlo. Es un componente habitual en cualquier tienda de electronica?
> 
> saludos




Para saber si este está funcionando se debe hacer un pequeño montaje.






Porque este para su perfecto funcionamiento se mide con osciloscopio.

Estos son fáciles de conseguir en el encapsulado trae un número,  pero si poco sabes de ello te recomiendo que lo desoldes, lo lleves a una tienda electrónica y lo cambias, te cuesta como 1€ pero eso va de acuerdo a la referencia del Receptor IR.

http://www.diotronic.com/receptor-infrarrojo-45§-38khz_29699/

Con eso descartas si es el sensor o un problema más complejo.


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

He desmontado otra vez el deco para ver si el sensor IR tenia alguna inscripcion para comprar uno igual pero no tiene absolutamente nada (he mirado con lupa por todas sus caras).

Como se ahora cual ponerle?.

Lo unico que he podido comprobar es que la patilla central es el negativo y las de los extremos son positivos...no entiendo muy bien pero asi es.

gracias


----------



## Yairman (Oct 25, 2016)

llamareto dijo:


> He desmontado otra vez el deco para ver si el sensor IR tenia alguna inscripcion para comprar uno igual pero no tiene absolutamente nada (he mirado con lupa por todas sus caras).
> 
> Como se ahora cual ponerle?.
> 
> ...



Cuando esto pasa se busca el manual de servicio para verificar la Ref del IR Receptor, pero si sabes la configuración de pines, su frecuencia y forma física, podrás buscarlo con el datasheet este es compatible con todos los receptores más comunes.


https://www.google.com.co/url?sa=t&...ghIMAo&usg=AFQjCNGTRxkYjtl68FXj_SfxzMUgpWfXIw


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Ya me gustaria tener ese manual de servicio o despiece para ver la referencia, en fin a ver como lo busco.

Gracias por el enlace, es que no estoy nada puesto en electronica.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 25, 2016)

Buenas llamareto.
En tu tienda de electrónica mas cercana, le pones el receptor ir en el mostrador y pides uno igual. Aclara que es para un receptor de satélite (por si ya se lo han pedido anteriormente).

Hasta ahora, en todas las tiendas que e he estado, los que atienden saben y tienen estudios de electrónica.
Seguramente acertarán.
Tambien puedes probar con el receptor del video, ese que todos hemos dejado aparcado al aparecer los tdt. 
Saludos.


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Pues hice lo que me aconsejas, tengo un viejo tdt averiado, lo he abierto a ver si me podria servir el IR pero las polaridades no coinciden asi que no me he atrevido a probar.

Vivo en el campo asi que hasta que no pueda bajar al pueblo no se si podre encontrarlo y ahora mismo estaba buscando por ebay porque el porte me va a costar mucho mas que el componente, pero en ebay españa a ver si lo encuentro que los portes suelen ser gratis, en china hay a patadas pero los envios estan tardando muchisimo.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Oct 25, 2016)

llamareto dijo:


> Pues hice lo que me aconsejas, tengo un viejo tdt averiado, lo he abierto a ver si me podria servir el IR pero las polaridades no coinciden asi que no me he atrevido a probar.
> 
> Vivo en el campo asi que hasta que no pueda bajar al pueblo no se si podre encontrarlo y ahora mismo estaba buscando por ebay porque el porte me va a costar mucho mas que el componente, pero en ebay españa a ver si lo encuentro que los portes suelen ser gratis, en china hay a patadas pero los envios estan tardando muchisimo.
> 
> Saludos


si no coinciden solo   cambia  el orden

una pata es tierra gnd  otra 5v y la ultima es la salida de la señal


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Pues solucionado 

Un amigo me ha traido un deco viejo inservible hace un rato y el IR perecia el mismo, solo que venia encapsulaso como en una cajita plateada y conectada al pin central negativo, supongo que para apantallarlo, me he liado la manta a la cabeza, lo he colocado en la misma postura y voila!

Ahora, al menos de momento no ha fallado en 5 o 6 veces que lo he apagado y encendido, antes era una loteria que funcionara.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 25, 2016)

Pos me alegro. 
Por eso es bueno guardar los aparatos que no usamos, aunque tengamos un "grillo" comiéndonos la oreja; ¡Tíralo, tíralo!!!!

Saludos.


----------

